# X-Casting Clinic Photos



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

peter, i do not recall if i mentioned it or not but if you are interested send me your personal e-mail address and i will send you a few photos of you andy and friends i have from the extreme casting clinic.
andy the same goes for you. i hope all is well at home.

backcaster


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Ralph,
You need to plan a trip down in the next several weeks, 2 early this morning, a 46" and a 45", next island down the chain.

Tom


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

tom, i will call you and we can get some dates on the calendar.

ralph


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

"Sir Ralph the Backcaster"

It would be a great honour if you could foward these pictures, the memories of Anacostia Park October 2002 are still there and I enjoyed every last minute of it.

The news on my wife is looking good, we now have a new dates for Hospital appointments  I pray that everything goes well.

Regards - Led.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

LED, our prayers are with you. i have been down that road and it ain't easy.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Led",
We are glad to hear the good news. You and your family are in our prayers!


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Led, I am glad to hear the good news about your wife. You are in our prayers. Larry


----------

